# What does your user name mean?



## BassBlaster (Jun 24, 2012)

If this has been posted before, I apallogize. I did a quick search and didnt see anything.

Just curious what everyones user name means? Some are obvious and others not so much.

Mine is simply to keep things simple. The very first forum I ever joined was a fishing forum and I happened to be fishing the local bass fishing tournament circuit at the time so I came up with BassBlaster. Sounded cool then, now I rarely bass fish. Crappies are my prime target these days!! Anyhow, as I started joining other forums over the years, it got complicated remembering all the different screeen names and passwords so I began using the same screen name on all public forums. If you see this name on another forum, chances are, its me!!


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 24, 2012)

I never used to post much on forums until the last couple of years. I was driving trucks at the time and the handle I used on the CB was Lone Star.
Made sense to me


----------



## Brink (Jun 24, 2012)

Mine is my nickname, the first syllable of a long and often mispronounced last name.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2012)

well mine probably needs very little explaining turn 62 in august I too needed something easy to remember and when I cannot remember my name and birthdate--well I guess it won't matter.............


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 24, 2012)

Mine was a spur of the moment name when I registered with another woodworking site. I figured every now and then I would be "chippin-in" info. Given I dont know much, chippin seemed more appropriate than chunkin-in or slabbin-in oorrrr, well you get the idea.

Robert

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

i hate the working in the cold but come the weekend im sittin in near ice cold tempts in waders an freezeing my butt off waiting for ducks and geese and loven it. ya i got a problem  duckman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2012)

I got my user name because I am the user, and the name of the user is my name and . . . well you get it probably. I never used my real name in forums because when I first started using the internet in the med 90s one of the cardinal rules was that you NEVER gave any information which might lead a serial killer to your door. 

I finally realized I didn't have to worry about that because we don't keep cereal in the house so I threw caution to the wind. 

I realize "serial" and "cereal" are not the same nomenclature, but *K*illers *E*vidently *V*ary *I*n *N*ame. Maybe that's how I got my name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 24, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> i hate the working in the cold but come the weekend im sittin in near ice cold tempts in waders in freezeing my butt off waiting for ducks and geese and loven it. ya i got a problem  duckman



You dont have a problem. You got it right. I really miss duck huntin.

Robert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## txpaulie (Jun 24, 2012)

I wasn't born in Texas, but I got here just as soon as I could...

Before we moved out of town, the little neighbor girls would always shout "Paulieeee!" whenever we met...

It stuck.:i_dunno:

p


----------



## arkie (Jun 24, 2012)

I lived in Arkansas when I first started using then internet. I've been some variation of "arkie" ever since. And yeah, I plan to go back, before too many more years have lapsed. :)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2012)

In northern Michigan the people that make their living in the woods are called wood ticks by the locals, more of an insult or jelousy I think. So I am kinda a parasite and suck all the goodness out of a log and don't let it go to waste. woodtickgreg that's me and proud of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## drycreek (Jun 24, 2012)

The land that we own has a drycreek on it.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm retired and kind of crippled up so I stay close to home. Gary


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jun 25, 2012)

My user name was either going to be Jimmythewoodworker or Jimmythedrugmaker but folks might have gotten the wrong impression. I was a chemist/chemical engineer in a previous life and worked for a large pharmaceutical company'

But it looks like my user name has changed over the months on this forum:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:

:jtaew: :kowea:


----------



## scotirish (Jun 25, 2012)

*Father 100% Scotch and Mother 100% Irish. Makes me a cheep drunk :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:.*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, mine's pretty evident, I guess. The one I usually use doesn't really fit here, it's related to my main means of acquiring the green stuff - I'm a programmer and many, many years ago (before the internet, even) I put myself out there as MadCoder. Since I run across one of those every now and then I changed that to MadCoder42 (a reference to HHGTTG.)



BassBlaster said:


> The very first forum I ever joined was a fishing forum and I happened to be fishing the local bass fishing tournament circuit at the time so I came up with BassBlaster.



And here I thought BassBlaster involved the use of dynamite . . .


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 25, 2012)

kweinert said:


> MadCoder42 (a reference to HHGTTG.)



You have all the answers eh ?


----------



## kweinert (Jun 25, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > MadCoder42 (a reference to HHGTTG.)
> ...



At least as far as writing code that's what I want people to believe.

You all know already that that isn't true as regards to woodworking 

Ken


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 25, 2012)

kweinert said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > kweinert said:
> ...



As long as you have the important answers to life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## justturnin (Jun 25, 2012)

Tells you what I am likely doing in the shop if I am not at the BS cutting blanks to be turned by me or someone else.


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 25, 2012)

kweinert said:


> Well, mine's pretty evident, I guess. The one I usually use doesn't really fit here, it's related to my main means of acquiring the green stuff - I'm a programmer and many, many years ago (before the internet, even) I put myself out there as MadCoder. Since I run across one of those every now and then I changed that to MadCoder42 (a reference to HHGTTG.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does. How do you think he actually catches all that fish? I am pretty sure they make a waterproof fuse. :davidguil:
My nom de plume is pretty obvious so I will leave it at that.
Nice thread by the way.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 25, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > Well, mine's pretty evident, I guess. The one I usually use doesn't really fit here, it's related to my main means of acquiring the green stuff - I'm a programmer and many, many years ago (before the internet, even) I put myself out there as MadCoder. Since I run across one of those every now and then I changed that to MadCoder42 (a reference to HHGTTG.)
> ...



No dynamite. We used to throw M80's in the farm pond when we where kids. We wernt fishing, we just thought the water shooting up in the air was cool!!

How do you know I catch fish!?! I havnt posted a single picture of a fish on this site, lol.

Truth is, I've been kinda slackin with the fishin this year. With the new baby, I missed the crappie spawn entirely so I never even went and got a fishing license. Havnt been fishing a single time this season. Maybe I'll get motivated and catch the fall bite. I need to get my boat finished. That will get me motivated!!


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 25, 2012)

I came up with this name because of an earlier post I made in regards to chainsaws. I gave the wrong dimesions to Kevin when asking about the type of chainsaw I needed. When I finally got the right dimensions I would be cutting he told me that they were just TWIGS:lolol: Thus the name TWIG MAN. We have had a bit of fun with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 7, 2013)

We haven't had any post here in a while so I dug this up and bumped it to the top for the new members.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine still means the same. So does yours. Go to bed. Check yourself for ticks first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Walt (Mar 7, 2013)

My user name is Walt which comes from Walter which comes from the German meaning forester. So, I guess I am in the correct place except that I shortened the name. Does that mean I get to cut down trees anyhow making them short as well?

By the way, I have a pond which should have Crappie around 2lbs or more...lol

Walt



BassBlaster said:


> If this has been posted before, I apallogize. I did a quick search and didnt see anything.
> 
> Just curious what everyones user name means? Some are obvious and others not so much.
> 
> Mine is simply to keep things simple. The very first forum I ever joined was a fishing forum and I happened to be fishing the local bass fishing tournament circuit at the time so I came up with BassBlaster. Sounded cool then, now I rarely bass fish. Crappies are my prime target these days!! Anyhow, as I started joining other forums over the years, it got complicated remembering all the different screeen names and passwords so I began using the same screen name on all public forums. If you see this name on another forum, chances are, its me!!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 7, 2013)

It short for my side business Wild Things Taxidermy - pretty ingenious huh!!


----------



## brown down (Mar 8, 2013)

:lolol: my name doesn't mean something you flush down the toilet :rotflmao3: I am a very avid hunter, whitetails primarily, so when the bow is released or the rifle cracks, its never did you get it, but brown is down! on that rare event, you got the waving white flag, you always blame it on the equipment.. its a saying that amongst my father, family/friends, is said a lot from sept through jan  even when we connect with our trucks :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

good thread i like this one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, mine came about when I was a punk kid (who you callin' punk...) playing guitar in a rock band. Our drummer tagged me with that handle and it stuck. Figured it would be ok here as well...easier for me to remember now that I'm about to crest the hill.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mrfish55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mrfish55 is the first part of the e-mail I created when I was working in a fish store many moons ago, friends called me mrfish and the e-mail provider of the day required your name to have numbers in it, needed something easy to remember and 69 was taken.I have the same username for all the forums I'm on.


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, my first initial is M.
Since I have to come up with something ....:scratch_one-s_head:

Ian had already assigned M as 007's boss..

But by the phonetic alphabet M is "Mike".

I guess that's the reason.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 19, 2013)

Easy SSG or Staff Sergeant was my rank in the Army. Meader is my last name. I had this email so my guys could stay in touch with me when needed. When I ETS'd a few years ago I never changed my email address, so now it's always my username. :i_dunno: not very original I guess.


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 21, 2013)

I have always loved building with wood...... nuff said.


----------



## Brink (Mar 22, 2013)

n
1. the edge, border, or verge of a steep place the brink of the precipice
2. the highest point; top the sun fell below the brink of the hill
3. (Earth Sciences / Physical Geography) the land at the edge of a body of water
4. the verge of an event or state the brink of disaster
[from Middle Dutch brinc, of Germanic origin; compare Old Norse brekka slope, Middle Low German brink edge of a field]

Yup, that's it...all four.


----------



## just josh (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine means I have no fancy name, I am just josh.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 22, 2013)

Don't know if I ever put an entry up on this one. 

Name derives from the other hobby: Big Austin Healeys...

[attachment=21098]


----------



## Mrfish55 (Mar 22, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Don't know if I ever put an entry up on this one.
> 
> Name derives from the other hobby: Big Austin Healeys...



Used to be called a poor mans Ferrari, not any more, sure wish I would have bought one 20 years ago when they were still affordable, my shop teacher back in the day did a ground up restoration from a pile of scrap he dragged from the bush, when I saw the before and after I was floored, he might as well have started with a spoon, amazing metalsmith that guy. If that is you car, good for you, real beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if I ever put an entry up on this one.
> ...


Agreed, that one is a beauty!


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 22, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Don't know if I ever put an entry up on this one.
> 
> Name derives from the other hobby: Big Austin Healeys...



Nice ... there was a guy lived up the street from my family drove one of these (some 45 to 50 years ago). This one looks to be in better condition than his -- great job keeping it in tip-top shape.

(Do you take it to the rally in Portsmouth? I took a brazillion pix last time I was there, might have one of yours!)


----------



## healeydays (Mar 22, 2013)

I have in the past, but haven't been there in the last couple years.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2015)

Years ago when I first started Playstation 1 video games (way back in 1998  ) , I needed a name that I thought would be cool. So I started thinking of names similar to Jack the Ripper, and the movie "Freejack" (with Charlie "Winning" Sheen and Mick " I'm so old I should be a mummy" Jagger.) Also I loved the movie " Tank Girl" ( i like cheesey movies) and the characters in the movie that everyone was so afraid of were called "Rippers"....so I put all them together and
I came up with "ripjack", so I entered it.. ..and low and behold someone thought of it before me! wth!??  :eek: (also it's an Inn in Costa Rica ) So... I wanted to keep it and so I decided to add the number 13 to it, because my name is Marc, and the letter M is the 13th letter in the alphabet.

So there you have it.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 27, 2015)

That I don't have an imagination? I used to use madcoder42 for everything but got away from it a while back.


----------



## Tony (Jun 27, 2015)

Mine is in homage to my woodworking hero, @Tclem. Someday, I too would like to be a master of hairsticks.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 27, 2015)

Tony said:


> Mine is in homage to my woodworking hero, @Tclem. Someday, I too would like to be a master of hairsticks.


Doesn't take much lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 27, 2015)

Mine is a holdover form the early days of networking. You used to be limited to an 8 character login and the first place I was at had used the first 7 letters of your last name (or all of it if it was under 7 letters) and the first part of your first name. I was the system administrator with god like powers so I've kept using the screen name ever since.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 27, 2015)

Mine is derived from the Egyptians. There were mentions of this in the ancient pyramids, meaning the 'call of the delicious feather'. 



Ok, maybe it's just mine and my wife's first initial with 'custom calls' added on

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 27, 2015)

I've always wondered about some people's names. 

Mine is kinda like some have already mentioned. I used to belong to many forums of different varities and made it easy with one name I wouldn't forget. 

G is my last name first letter, MAN well I'm not bruce jenner, 24 age I started all the forum activity, 31 you put a two in front of it and it's my area code. 

I only frequent two forums now with this being one and another a fishing based one. Guess I coulda made something better when I joined but I just ran with what I remember. 

@woodintyuuu start explaning mister! Haha. Seriously tho this is one of a couple I've always wondered about!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jun 27, 2015)

kinda simple i guess wouldnt you i would

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 27, 2015)

Interesting!


----------



## justallan (Jun 27, 2015)

WOW! It must have been one BIOTCH of a day and I've done forgot my name, plus I just realized that until you post an answer on here it only shows your avatar and not your info. Okay, I knew my name, just wasn't sure if I had a # after it.
I go by justallan for the simple reason that's all that I am, Just Allan! I'm nobody special, nobody important and certainly no better than anyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 27, 2015)

*What does your user name mean?*

Arf, arf woof.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 28, 2015)

My property in NC has an old farm dump on it. For some silly reason whenever I was walking the dogs and found a chunk of cobalt blue glass I felt lucky.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 28, 2015)

I was in radio many years ago and I decided if I was gonna make up a fake name I'd make it obvious, hence syx. Needed a first name so I picked what I thought sounded silly with syx, Floyd. Went by Floyd syx for 8 or 9 years. It has just become my online name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> I was in radio many years ago and I decided if I was gonna make up a fake name I'd make it obvious, hence syx. Needed a first name so I picked what I thought sounded silly with syx, Floyd. Went by Floyd syx for 8 or 9 years. It has just become my online name.



welll
...it's good you explained that...cuz in my head I always said physics....Floyd syx...I like that better....


----------

